# Updated pictures of Streaker



## streaker (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Birchcrestminis (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG!














Hes just breathtaking!

Hope the timing will be right for me to see

him in one of his World classes online.

Thanks for sharing!

Cathy


----------



## streaker (Sep 19, 2008)

Birchcrestminis said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cathy I just love him



..... My spoiled Brat!!!!





Frank


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG! He is GORGEOUS!!



I'm Drooling


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 19, 2008)

So THATS how you got your handle!! What a stunning horse!!!! WOW!!!!!!!

I'm going to look at a Buckskin weanling tomorrow. I haven't told anybody because I don't want to jinx myself. Don't tell anyone, ok???





Congrats on your boy!! Absolute perfection!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilstars (Sep 19, 2008)

frank

HE LOOKS AWESOME!!!!

angel


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 19, 2008)

Didn't I see the name Streaker under one of those pictures? Now I don't see it. Hmmmm. Ok, so maybe the horse's name isnt' Streaker?

Oh, the name of the thread says the horses name is Streaker! I'm just loosing it tonight!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## streaker (Sep 19, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Didn't I see the name Streaker under one of those pictures? Now I don't see it. Hmmmm. Ok, so maybe the horse's name isnt' Streaker?
> Oh, the name of the thread says the horses name is Streaker! I'm just loosing it tonight!!! LOL!!!!!!


Joyce his name is Streaker hahahahha you did get confused. but thanks for the compliment...... good luck with your buckskin that you are looking at.

Frank


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 20, 2008)

Where have you been hiding him??? He is gorgeous. I want to meet him!! Oh, I forgot, he isn't a pinto.....


----------



## Charley (Sep 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!

Buckskin in my favorite color (don't tell my horses as I sold my only buckskin a few years ago) and *yours is perfection!* Love the pictures.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2008)

He is a gorgeous boy


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 21, 2008)

I want him!! He is so beautiful!


----------



## streaker (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone with the nice compliments on streaker I hope he does well at the World Show.... thats all we can ask for is that they perform well and that the Judges like him





Frank


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 21, 2008)

Gorgeous Guy





ok i'm drooling too


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, my connection is flying tonight, I actually got to view the pictures! Normally I have to bypass threads with so many large pictures. I better not disconnect!! LOL

Anyway, your boy is GORGEOUS!!!! I'm glad I'm not competing against him!


----------



## Alex (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW

I want to meet him in person!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 21, 2008)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 23, 2008)

Gorgeous Boy!


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 24, 2008)

* Well im in love!!! If he ever needs a vacation Canada is just fabulous come spring  *


----------



## streaker (Oct 25, 2008)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> * Well im in love!!! If he ever needs a vacation Canada is just fabulous come spring  *


Hi D thanks.... which part of Ontario are you from I use to live in Toronto..... Maybe when I come down to visit family I will drop by




~ Frank


----------



## lilstars (Oct 25, 2008)

frank

how did you do at worlds???


----------



## streaker (Oct 25, 2008)

lilstars said:


> frankhow did you do at worlds???


Unfortunately he didn't place....



but there is always next YEAR!!!!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Oct 25, 2008)

I have always loved this boy





he stunning!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

He is so handsome!!!


----------

